# King BB? How about now?



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Several months have passed since King announced their SRAM / Truvativ BB and these things have started to appear for sale on the Interwebs... Anyone using one?


Installation? Do you need the King tool or can you get away with a conventional Shimano BB tool?
Did you get the grease Injector?
Any issues?
 
I like SRAM but if there is one weak point in the grouppos its the bottom bracket. Perhaps the King design will be an improvement?


----------



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm looking at the CK or Enduro... What I like about the CK is the injection. BUT...Enduro has really perfected bearings and seals.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

At this point I have gone through three SRAM BB's (roughly one per year) on two frames. I just repacked a SRAM BB used on on my commuter bike after 500 miles this past weekend. Normally the drive side gets a little "crunchy" or I can feel a faint popping feeling transmitted through my pedals (especially with out of the saddle efforts). 

The BB I have had the most success with was one sent to Enduro were they swapped out the stock bearings for Ceramic. Even with the Enduro Ceramics I would still repack several times a year. IMO - The seals were not much better then stock SRAM seals. They did seem to provide less resistance then the stock bearings when tested on the stand...

The King option looks nice as I am not constantly popping the seals of the cartridge bearings and cleaning them out. 

I have ordered a King and the injector tool thus hope to try them out soon.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I want to replace the Giga X Pipe on my new Specialized Roubaix with the CK. Where online did you you find them for the Sram?


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Search for "Chris King Tapered Bottom Bracket" and you will find plenty of online stores.. I contacted King last week and confirmed they are in distribution...

http://www.bikebling.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ChrisKing-BottomBracket-Taper
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...AM+Compatible&vendorCode=KING&major=1&minor=6
http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CK_BB_TAPERED-ROAD


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Have had one installed for about 3 weeks now. Used Shimano BB tool - no problem at all. Haven't gotten grease injector yet, but will in a while. Cranks turn very smoothly, but have to admit I don't notice a difference on the road from the SRAM BB the CK replaced. However, I think longevity will be a huge advantage. The CK is machined much more nicely. This was a late Christmas present from family, and all commented on the apparent quality of machining. One piece of evidence of that beyond appearance - the CK screwed easily into the bike frame much further than the SRAM BB before I had to put the tool on it to tighten it up - threads were just cut with more precision.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine is supposed to be here on Monday, looking forward to getting it installed and putting some miles on it.


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

The only "review" i've seen of these BB's so far is a customer review on Excel's site that mentions the person thinks there is a design flaw due to the spacers that is causing creaking he can't get rid of. Are any of you having creaks now a good few months after this thread?


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I installed, then removed the CC BB. I could not get the BB adjusted without excessive drag and incorrect chain line. I think the use of the spacers and spring to make a Shimano specific design work may not have been the way to go. If CC makes a real stepped version of the BB I would try it again as I have always liked CC products.


----------



## Becky Thatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

*Injector*



Steve-O said:


> *[*]Did you get the grease Injector?*
> Any issues?


Since most of your other questions have been answered except this one I'll provide my opinion. 

I love the grease injector. It allows me to lube the B/B, completely replacing old grease with new grease (or as complete as is reasonably achievable without complete disassembly and ultra-sonic degrease cleaning), in a couple of minutes by just removing the crankset.
Every bike at my house has a Chris King bottom bracket and the grease injector has been especially handy for mountain bikes. 
If I ride through much water or mud after washing the bike I'll go ahead and pump some new grease in. Takes just minutes and watching the old contaminated grease come out is pretty reassuring that it's worth it.

FWIW


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

I have been using the CK BB on my TT bike for 3 months now with great success. I highly recommend the CK.


----------

